# Необычный инструмент (баян)



## grigoriys (14 Авг 2016)

Господа, кто-нибудь знаком с таким экземпляром?

Из подробностей: 1. многотембровый, готововыборный; 2. смещенная выборка (первый ряд от крышки = "ля-до-ми бемоль-соль бемоль", он же дублируется); 3. переключатель выборки выполнен сбоку на крышке, через раз заедает)). 4. кнопки левой клавиатуры похожи на "яснополяновские" (черная основа с углублением, в который вставлен кусочек перламутра); 5. регистры переключаются "курками" за грифом. На фото видно что живыми осталось штук семь из одиннадцати((; 6. имеются пять стандартных "подбородков", расположенные в две линии (3+2) друг за другом.


----------



## zet10 (14 Авг 2016)

В чем суть вопроса? Ну мастеровой баян,в корпусе из под "Украины",навертели в нем черти чего и не понятно зачем... Представляю себе сколько в него было вложено бесполезного,ни Кому не нужного труда,веть учиться на нем ,это просто медленно себя калечить.


----------



## Bondarenko (14 Авг 2016)

Похоже на Фигановский баян...Из ранних. Только кнопки правой поменяны.


----------



## grigoriys (14 Авг 2016)

Цитата:


> zet10 (14.08.2016, 18:55) писал: Ну мастеровой баян,в корпусе из под "Украины"


В свое время я играл как минимум на трех разных "Украинах", лет 20 
назад у меня у самого была ( на 2 курсе училища). У этого инструмента 
абсолютно другой корпус это точно.И звук, кстати тоже. Подозреваю что 
это ранние тульские (перед "Тулой-401") эксперименты. Кнопки правой действительно поменяны и
ледерин переклеенный.
Цитата:


> zet10 (14.08.2016, 18:55) писал: В чем суть вопроса?


Что это? Интересуюсь просто для собственного развития, оценка инструмента не требуется, так что не нервничайте, плиз. Я уже понял, что для Вас это больная тема))


----------



## zet10 (14 Авг 2016)

А с чего Вы взяли,что я нервничаю? Все в порядке! Уж извините что спросил про суть вопроса,как я понял это задело Ваше самолюбие!? Желаю Вам творческих достижений и успехов в разрешении исполнительских задач играя на этом баянном "Страдивари"))


----------



## grigoriys (15 Авг 2016)

zet10 (14.08.2016, 23:26) писал:


> Желаю Вам творческих достижений и успехов в разрешении исполнительских задач играя на этом баянном "Страдивари"


 Ну, для творческих узбеков в личном пользовании у меня есть "Юпитер". А этот инструмент казенный, используется три раза в неделю по 1,5 часа и то только правой рукой. Вы же эксперт, ведите себя достойно.


----------



## vev (15 Авг 2016)

Ребята! Давайте жить дружно!


----------



## zet10 (15 Авг 2016)

Griggoriys,а я себя всегда достойно веду,по крайне мере пытаюсь!В Ваш огород был кинут мной камень? Тогда покажите где? В каких моих словах?все что я сказал было касаемо Вашего "агрегата", а если Вы такой обидчивый,зачем было затевать тему? Ну а три раза в неделю,по 1,5 часа правой рукой ,это пожалуй для творческих узбеков и самое главное для себя любимого точно в самый Аккурат будет, больше не надо... А то руку переиграете... Правую))


----------



## Bondarenko (15 Авг 2016)

Абсолютно точно Фиганов делал такие переключатели регистров в правой и левой. Думаю фамилия Фиганов известна форумчанам...


----------



## zet10 (15 Авг 2016)

Согласен, что Фиганов делал такие переключатели, а вот в таких корпусах я не встречал Фигановских баянов. Может быть баян собран разными мастерами?допустим регистры заказывались у Фиганова,Корпус на Украине, кнопки в Туле и т.д...такая практика очень распространена.


----------



## Bondarenko (15 Авг 2016)

Мне не кажется корпус таким уж "нефигановским"... У него довольно разные инструменты бывали. В том числе и потому, что в соавторстве делались. В любом случае баян интереснее с исторической стороны, чем с практической. Хотя может быть интересным аккорд!


----------



## VladimirL (15 Авг 2016)

Bondarenko (15.08.2016, 12:32) писал:


> Думаю фамилия Фиганов известна форумчанам...


Более чем.  Что-то в нём есть конечно Фигановское, корпус и впрямь смущает.
Может быть Фигановский инструмент использовался каким-то мастером позднее?


----------



## grigoriys (15 Авг 2016)

zet10 (15.08.2016, 11:38) писал:


> все что я сказал было касаемо Вашего "агрегата"


 Уважаемый! Вы невнимательны: агрегат не мой личный, а казенный. Сказали бы: "фиг его знает, никогда такого не видел". А Вы мне начали желать успехов в снобистско-саркастически-язвительной манере. Короче ясно с Вами


----------



## zet10 (16 Авг 2016)

Гриша,или как вас там,спасибо за поправку,... Учёл!  Очень полезная "вставочка"... Подумаю,покумекаю, исправлюсь на досуге!. ...Вы извените конечно меня, но читайте мой второй ответ на Ваш пост внимательно ! Может он был  некорректно сформулирован мною , в виду моей убогости мышления! Извените!Но мой ответ касался именно конструкции выложенного Вами иннструмента,а не Вас!В чем проблема ? Чем я Вас обидел?... А впрочем...повторяю инструмент у Вас "корыто", не переведи господи на таком играть,можно вообще без рук остаться! Ну а по поводу видели или не видели, мы дорогой наш хлопец и не такое"чудище" видали,поэтому удивить тут своим пугалом вряд ли получится...соглашусь с Бондаренко,Что это инструмент имеет скорее историческую ценность нежели практическую,согласитесь что конструкция его ну уже просто допотопная для нынешних музыкантов, да и вес наверное то же огогошеньки! Но с точки зрения необычности мастеростроения  и редкости,баян интересен,не спорю!


----------



## glory (16 Авг 2016)

Zet, эк Вас разобрало... Вы же только недавно сокрушались, что форум завален темами с просьбой оценить инструмент. А здесь явно интересно, и делали его совсем не дураки, и совсем это не "корыто", переделать инструмент тоже надо уметь и где, как не на таких инструментах, можно увидеть работу, руку мастера...
Или Вы думаете что вниманию достойны только фирменные инструменты, а ещё лучше купленные у Вас? Я бы с удовольствием разобрал и посмотрел, сравнил его с другими. И думаю это было бы многим (пусть не всем) полезно...


----------



## zet10 (16 Авг 2016)

Glory,кто ж говорит что дураки делали? Говорилось о другом, что технически инструмент устарел,и играть и обучаться на нем ну просто крайне не желательно, чего хотя бы стоит переключение выборной системы на решетке! Труда в него вложено уйма, и для своего времени возможно он был и хорош,но в нынешнее время такая конструкция уже не актуальна, или точнее время показало что такая конструкция не прижилась.Бесспорно что с точки зрения мастера он может представлять интерес,но не более.


----------



## glory (16 Авг 2016)

zet10 (16.08.2016, 17:07) писал:


> технически инструмент устарел,и играть и обучаться на нем ну просто крайне не желательно, чего хотя бы стоит переключение выборной системы на решетке


Маэстро, ну как минимум, это все очень спорно...Вас ведь не смущает модернизация Юпитера с сурдиной на левой крышке, которая переключается так же как и конвертор на этом баяне? Ничего, и ко всему -то человек, скотина, привыкает...©. Вы ведь восхищаетесь старыми легендарными итальянскими аккордеонами? И не смущает, что, каким бы не был этот итальянский "агрегат", он все равно явно устарел, пересох, разболтался, расстроился. ... И не годится ни для игры ни для обучения...
В общем, все относительно...

P.s. А корпус явно московский.. Фабрики им. Советской армии. И ажурка с заказного цельнопланочного.. Во всяком случае на это более всего похоже. Смущают два а не три винта по меховой рамке. Левая "поляновская" с перламутром встречается довольно часто на "левых" мастеровых Юпитерах, собраных на дому... Интересно было бы в нутря глянуть, особенно в левую механику...


----------



## zet10 (16 Авг 2016)

Во первых сурдиной пользуются крайне редко в отличии от конвертера,про регистровую машинку в правой клавиатуре я вообще молчу, переключать регистры за грифом ,это как минимум ограничить себя на 80 % репертуара. Что же касаемо итальянских инструментов,о которых Вы завели речь, то там конструкция не менялась,поэтому это очень неудачное сравнение.


----------



## glory (16 Авг 2016)

Да ради бога, совсем не стремился в чем-то Вас переубедить...


----------



## zet10 (16 Авг 2016)

Взаимно...


----------



## Bondarenko (17 Авг 2016)

Регистры за грифом делались для удобства. Только это удобство четырехпальцевой аппликатуры, когда большой палец за грифом. Некоторые и сегодня так играют. Может им понравится такая система))


----------



## zet10 (17 Авг 2016)

Об этом и речь, что для четырёх пальцевой.Сейчас же у большинства большой палец вынесен на гриф и при таком раскладе играть на таком баяне становится крайне не удобно.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Авг 2016)

Доводилось общаться с Ю. Казаковым. У него на баяне регистры за грифом были. Играл он пятью пальцами. И как бы ничего не мешало. Но это был Казаков!


----------

